# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 ST X Performance Coilovers - Free Shipping + $50 Gift Card



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Changing the suspension setup on a refined German car often times feels like meddling with perfection. With an advanced, highly wrought coilover system, you can be confident your addition is a reliable improvement.

ST coilovers by KW are made of high grade, galvanized steel, and come with a 5 year limited warranty. With engineering tailored specifically to your Audi, preset damping and height adjustability provide the perfect balance between performance and ride comfort.


*ST - Smart Technology; Street Tough*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 (1998-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Still in stock! 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Includes a $50 ECS gift card with purchase!! 

Jason


----------

